# Heat pump doesn't start



## Raindem (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a Rhreem gas heat pump which I tried to turn on today for the first time this season.  It doesn't turn on, even though it worked fine last winter.  The thermostat clicks and the unit "hums" but the blower isn't turning. The A/C and fan work.  It does have propane.  I checked the fuses and they are good.  Before I call a service technician are there any other simple things I can check for?  

Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Nov 27, 2010)

Which blower?
If the blower your referring to is not part of the A/C system, then I would suspect that blower motor may have a bad capacitor or the motor needs a manual spin with some lube.


----------



## Raindem (Nov 27, 2010)

It's a turbine type blower which is seperate from the A/C fan.  I tried giving it a spin by hand and it turns real smooth.


----------



## Raindem (Nov 28, 2010)

I went up on the roof to take another look at it.  The heater fan turns on when I set the thermostat fan switch to "ON".  But when it is set to Auto it doesn't come on at all.  And the air that it's blowing out isn't heated.  We have 2 units in our house and the other one is working fine.


----------



## Raindem (Dec 24, 2010)

Just to provide an update for the benefit of others...

Called the HVAC repairman out and he had it fixed in 5 minutes.  Turned out some wasps decided to build their nest near the exhaust fan last summer and prevented it from turning which prevented the heater from firing up.  Still cost me $200 in minumum service and labor charges but at least I'm wiser now.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for comming back and sharing your answer.
I'm sure someone else will learn something from it and will be all the wiser also, Payin it forward.


----------

